# Bird slinger



## 5labs (Oct 28, 2005)

Have any of you had any experience with these and what are some pros and cons ?


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

*Slinger*

Hello 5labs,

To refer you to a long list of discussions, I recommend going to www.waterdogtv.com. Once there, click on message board and then waterdog again, and that will take you to the main page. Look in the upper right corner for search and click on that. Then search for this text. Winger ? for JT and that will get you to the discussion about the Slingers performance in the 2006 SRS, when you scroll down the page until you see it. The fact that the Slinger launched over 1500 marks without a no-bird or malfunction of any kind over several weekends, speaks clearly to it's performance.

There are several owners of Slingers now, but most are not vocal on message boards, although a few have posted. The Slinger is a totally new concept, and has only been marketed since the early part of this spring.

Thanks for the interest,
Robert Steiner
Birds-Up launchers, "They Just Plain Work".


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Mine are coming*

After hearing some excellent reviews I ordered 3, which I'll have this weekend....will kick them around and post my experience with them.

Am looking very forward to getting some marks up with them, and have some extensions coming as well to use for flyers.

All the best

Wayne


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

I have three, and I love them. I have been very impressed at the height and distance I get with a big cock pheasant. They breakdown and all will fit in the back seat of my truck. this weekend I am going to try it with some live flyers. With it being low to the ground, you almost don't need a blind to hide it, and the birds look like they are flushing fron the ground.

The only thing that I have requested of the designer is a primer shot on release, which I understand they are working on. Our club is discussing the purchase of several more.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

gldret
you must like them three of your five post have been about them. 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Bull

I know...I sound like a salesman, which I am not. I spend more time at the Fuge, and poke around in here once in a while. I do like the product, I like the designer, he has been fun to deal with, he is very much available for questions and info. When I was getting ready to purchase a winger, I had reservations about a new product, but after speaking with Bob about his product, I decided to take a chance and I am please that I did. After buying the first one, I purchased 2 more. When people ask about, I like to offer my support. And as I mentioned before it will be very cool when they add a primer shot to the unit.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

gldret
I sound the same way when I like a product


----------



## flywaylabs (Aug 20, 2006)

Who sells Slingers ?


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

*Who sells Slingers*

The company name is Retriever Specialists, Inc. of Okeechobee, Florida. The products are the Birds-Up Slinger and the Birds-Up Upland launchers. They can be seen and purchased, along with videos and pictures at www.retrieverspecialists.com. Shipping is FREE to the US48.

If you should wish, you can email [email protected] or call 863-824-0835 and I'll be pleased to speak with you.

Best regards,
Robert Steiner
Birds-Up launchers, "They Just Plain Work"


----------



## duckbagger (Oct 11, 2003)

Didn't the SRS switch mid season from Slingers to Shur-Toss wingers?


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

*Slinger switch*

The answer to this question is NO. The Slinger was used for the entire 2006 series of SRS tests, and launched over 1500 marks without a single no-bird or failure of any kind.

The switch to the Shur-Toss from Dogs Afield took place at the start of the 2007 SRS season. This is understandable since Dogs Afield is one of the SRS sponsors and Retriever Specialists was not.

Best regards,
Robert Steiner
Birds-Up launchers, "They Just Plain Work".


----------



## duckbagger (Oct 11, 2003)

Hmmm...

Seems JT changed his mind about the Slinger.

March 16, 2006
http://www.waterdogtv.com./forums/viewtopic.php?t=5764&highlight=winger


July 16, 2006
http://www.superretrieverseries.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4263

"We were using the Slinger style launcher. But... throughout the year we changed to the Dogs Afield Metamorphisis Kits.
Less weight, and much more durable."


----------

